# Quick helmet question



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Are helmets designed to keep your head warm, or are they solely for protection?

What I mean is do you have to wear anything under the helmet to keep your head and ears warm, or does the helmet take care of that as well as protection?

If you wear something under your helmet, what do you wear?


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

In my experience it depends on the weather. I've only wore something under my helmet one time(I was riding in a storm). But that's because I have a pretty basic helmet (Giro Encore) and the vents don't close or anything. So that was more to keep my head dry. For the most part it keeps your head warm because it's trapping the heat in. Especially if you have a helmet where you can close the vents.

But to answer your question, helmets are solely made for protection, but one of the side effects is keeping your head warm.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in the midwest so no mountain riding for me but we have had many very cold days. I have never needed anything under my helmet to help me stay warm. This goes for my 2 kids as well. Helmets only and we're good, except the ear buds for our ipods hahahah


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Just the helmet for me. It would be very uncomfortable with a beanie on under if it fits you properly.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I am too warm in my helmet on all but the coldest days, and my helmet - Bern Watts - has alot of vents on it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I heard Snowolf say a while back that technically you're not supposed to wear anything except a light Balaclava under your helmet. You don't need anything more than that anyway. Get's to warm.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you're a "Sweat Hog" like me, you might consider a bandanna underneath. I wear one to absorb perspiration & keep it from running down my neck or dripping into my eyes. I wear a Giro helmet /w speaker inserts in ear flaps. (Cold ears are My biggest comfort issue & I was worried that it wouldn't be enough to keep my ears warm, but they stay toasty even in some bitter windy conditions!)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

slyder said:


> I have never needed anything under my helmet to help me stay warm. This goes for my 2 kids as well. Helmets only and we're good, except the ear buds for our ipods hahahah


+1, in fact I'm warmer wearing a helmet than a toque and goggles. My ears stick out the bottom of most toques, and the goggles always press the toque into my forehead which makes it itch.

Helmets for the win...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

They make thin balaclavas that are perfect for under helmets. Makes for a nice interface between face/neck and midlayer. You don't need to upsize your helmet either. I got a basic protec snow with ear pieces but balaclava still adds nice warmth and comfort. Only time I don't wear 'clava is when it's super-warm


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Bern Watts by itself has always been enough for me in the PNW.

Kids wear thin balaclavas under theirs occasionally (I would too, but never needed it so far)

I love that the Watts has a "winter" (this one covers ears) and "summer" padding that I switch - I can also use it for mtb and skate (but for *real* mtb I have a full face)


----------

